

Transcending Cultural Barriers: Context,  Relationships, and Time [pdf] - icecubed
http://www.library.wisc.edu/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Transcending-Cultural-Barriers-LIexcerpt.pdf

======
tbrownaw
Would Dunbar's number be lower in higher-context cultures?

It seems "obvious" that application of laws will always be lower-context than
the culture those laws are being applied in. Thoughts? Counterexamples?

Teams tend to become more effective over time, as they get more used to
working together. How much of this is due to moving towards higher-context
interactions and less-structured / more polychronic time?

------
dang
We changed the url from [http://cgi.stanford.edu/~dept-
ctl/tomprof/posting.php?ID=255](http://cgi.stanford.edu/~dept-
ctl/tomprof/posting.php?ID=255) because the latter's formatting made the
content difficult to read.

